# New kitty just cries and wanders around



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

It's only day 2, so I know there is some time for her to adjust, but all she does is walk around and meow like she's calling for someone. I think it may be her foster mom she's looking for.
She's out going and wanders around the apartment (it's a small one bedroom, almost studio sized) and sometimes she'll sit in the middle of the living room floor and just stare at me. We played a little today with a feather toy and she let me give her a good rub down and scratches, but we aren't quite to cuddle time yet. She won't let me pick her up and she's not too sure about getting close to my face just yet.
But what really concerns me is that when she's wandering around crying out for whoever/whatever she is crying for I don't know what to do. I can't console her with hugs and cuddles, as I mentioned before we aren't there yet, and I don't want to just ignore her, so I talk to her softly, but I don't know if that's reassuring enough.. basically is there anything else I can be doing. I tried the bathroom set up but she started scratching the door like a dog (and I would like my deposit back) and I figured my place is small enough. I have her food and litter in a small corner away from everything and set her up with a hidy hole bed on top of my dresser (that she loves because it's up high).... is there anything else I should be doing?
thanks!


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

How old is she? Is she spayed?


----------



## bedouin (Sep 2, 2009)

I would only take her to a vet to make sure she is okay health wise. Makes me sad, but I'm sure you will baby her.


----------



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

She is just about 1 year old and yes, she's been spayed. She also had a wellness check at a vets office before I went to pick her up and she had a clean bill of health (other than possible food allergies, but that's been fixed by slowly transitioning her over to a grain free. She's on day three of transition so she's mostly on her old food still)


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

My cat wonders around and cries when he is having problem with hairball. I'm not saying she does but it's a possibility. Open all room if possible to wander around. Maybe that helps.


----------



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

All rooms are open. She has free reign of the apartment. She like to sit on top of my dresser because she can see pretty much everything from up there. I haven't heard her trying to hack up a hair ball, but than again I have never had a cat that had issues with hairballs so I wouldn't know what that sounds like.... while it may be a possibility, I think it may be she misses her foster mom (and possibly her kittens. They were taken away from her about a month ago and her foster mom said she's been feeling a little depressed from that... so maybe that's it???) 
It just breaks my heart watching her cry and search and not being able to sooth her because we aren't on cuddle terms quite yet.
When I went and met her at her foster mom's she was VERY friendly so I know she is capable of cuddles... she's just scared and confused and I know this... I just hate being helpless ya know... and I want to do what's right by her and help her settle in the best I can.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Yes She likes the top of your drawer because she feels safer. Maybe put a blanket/towel so she can feel comfortable. She def try to communicate something. Too bad we don't speak cats. Some cats are very vocal. One of ours tried different meows on her first days.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Sorry I just saw you did it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Only two days in? Sounds pretty normal to me. She's just lost everything in her whole world - the foster home was never permanent, but she has no way of knowing that. It's a big adjustment for her, even though it's better for her in the long run. It's normal for cats to grieve when they're uprooted. 

She should bounce back before long with patience and love.


----------



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

I have this feeling I should just leave her be, but at the same time I want her to know it's okay and I'm her new family. So I randomly go in my room and give her some loves then leave her alone. When she wanders I just let her wander and talk to her... should I be doing more or is letting her more or less doing her own thing the right call...
Sorry... I've only ever had kittens growing up who's only home was our home so this is all brand new to me.
Thank you all for helping me figure this out. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor baby, she is still getting adjusted to her new environment. You may want to get a laser pointer and/or one of the round donut like toys with the ball in the track toy for more play time. Also, there are some natural calming kitty treats that might help her relax a little, they are not too expensive. Another thing to consider is A Feliway plug in, a cat pheromone that calms them down. You can get it for a lot cheaper online than at the pet store, check on Amazon. Just hang in there, it will get better. Pretty soon, she will be happy and content. Oh, one more thing, is there a window she can look outside? That may entertain her too.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

It's just a question of time, but of course you want to make the transition as smooth for her as possible. 

In similar circumstances, I find that sitting or lying on the floor, even if she won't sit nearby, makes them feel less alone and more connected to me. Wand toys as I'm on the floor. Then just do more of what seems to be pleasant for her, and less of whatever stresses her.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you're doing everything right. You might try just sitting in the room with her, on the floor, maybe reading a book out loud, very softly.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, poor baby is just scared, has been through an ordeal and it takes time to get used to things. This has happened with every cat (just about) that I've ever had. With love, patience and reassurance that you will be there, she will come around. Just be careful of doors, because since she doesn't know where she is, and she has already scratched at doors, she will likely try to "door dash". After she is more comfortable in your home, you can work with trying to break that, but you don't want to scare her now, so just be very careful when you go in and out of doors. Soft music, or leaving a tv on low when you aren't there, I swear it makes all the difference with one of my cats that just hates being alone. It's like when she is in her room, and I put the tv on, she is a different cat, but if it's off, she will meow to get out. (I have a cat that can't be out with my other two cats so they share time out in the rest of the house, and the tv or radio helps keep her from meowing to get out of the bedroom door). 

Good luck to you. She will come around and eventually think she owns the house.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Quite normal. She probably is scared and looking for something familiar. Give her time. We adopted Winnie, a 15yo and she would sit in the window looking out at the driveway and cry. I used to imagine she was crying for her elderly owner. (Owner was put into a nursing home and cat was taken to Animal Control). Winnie's crying always broke my heart because there was nothing I could do to help her emotional pain.

Just be patient and loving - TELL her you will take good care of her - really, don't be afraid to talk lovingly to her. Let her know you understand. She will adjust to her new normal - don't take it personally - you are doing the right things. Try and put yourself in her paws - she is scared and in her world, seemingly alone. She'll be fine. Play, food and love do wonders to a sad soul.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww. A lot has changed for her

She lost her kittens 
She's in a new home
Lost her old mommy
She's got a new (very loving) mommy

Just be patient....reassure her...talk with her softly, pet her, give her treats...play with her. She is sad, she's been through a lot. Talk to her!! Mine love that!!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree on the talking to her. I have to tell you that my talking to my feral cat is the single biggest thing that has made her soften up. It makes all the difference when I am talking to her in my soothing, not quite baby talk but cat talk voice  (You cat people know the voice I'm talking about). When she is still a little skittish or standoffish, and I talk to her and pet her back, she just thaws like a little ice cube. If your doesn't want to be touched much yet, just talk to her, and reassure her that you are there and will take care of her. 

Please let us know how she is doing.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Hahaha gizmo actually talks back to me and marshall totally fluffs up when I talk to him..and yes I know the voice your talking about. He loves being called MR Marshall . Talk in a totally upbeat voice....oh....mr marshall! your looking really handsome today, how are you pretty boy? Oh those eyes of yours are the prettiest eyes I've ever seen (and they are!) You are such a good lil man! Marshall doesn't like to be held, doesn't like my face close...like for kissing, but does love pats and rubs...I do try and steal quick hugs and kisses


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

It is so funny, but the voice thing works with cats and dogs. I can totally get my doberman to relax and accept anyone into my house just by the sounds of my voice. I just say "Greta, look, it's Mr. So and So, isn't he nice, be a good girl", in my silly, happy, upbeat voice, and she wags her stumpy tail and lets them in. If I don't know someone, and I don't say anything, she is on full on doberman lookout stance and stare, and if I really don't want someone at my door and she senses this from me, she will bark and send them away.


----------



## tgwillard (Oct 18, 2012)

When we took in our Emily who had been abandoned, she would not interact with us and hid under the furniture. It took several weeks before she wanted to play.


----------



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

She found a mirror today.... and has been under the bed ever since. That mirror has been turned around... poor thing. She ate last night, which was promising. She actually climbed in the bed last night while I was sleeping (which woke me up) and curled up by my legs, so that's also promising.
She hasn't shown much interest in the front door, I think she just hated being locked up in the bathroom because it is TINY and she seems to like to be near me, but not too close, if that makes sense. She has stopped crying so much as just talking. It's not as sad sounding any more.
I'm still talking to her and giving her rubs when she walks by. Slow but steady.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww she's a tiny lil thing!!!! CUUUUUUUUUTE!!


----------



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

gizmothecat said:


> Awwwww she's a tiny lil thing!!!! CUUUUUUUUUTE!!


She's ploydactyl and bob tail. She's SUPER cute! and of course SUPER uncoordinated which makes her even more adorable cuz when she trips over her feet she gives you this look like, "You did not just see that"


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Awww! She is adorable - yes she is already coming around. Before too long you two will be BFFs!! If she is uncoordinated, be careful about her being on high places. Steps to higher places might be warranted as she gets older. I know my cats appreciate it.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Awww, she is really cute!!!


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

She already wants to be near you!!!! She slept by your feet..she will be fine...stop worrying. I almost adopted a bobtail (I'd have to to have shipped her...she was gorgeous!!! She was from a hoarder decided on something closer...2 weeks after I got marshall...they had a bobtail at the place )....adorable!!!!!! Although I do like petting a cat down the back and a tail gizmos is so fluffy I shake it sometimes...which she doesn't appreciate - sorry Giz!!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

She is so beautiful! Love her big paws. I am so glad everything is going so well for you. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Don't we all need some sweetness and company. She is on her way to mutual appreciation. Glad to hear it.


----------



## jkendall (Oct 4, 2013)

She has come out of hiding, but is still a little skiddish. the timer went off for the oven and she stood at attention and was ready to run if need be. I talked softly to her while I went to turn it off, then walked over and gave her a little scratching.
Last night she decided to join me on the couch and we even had a little lap time. Today she hasn't left my side and she even let me pick her up and cuddle her a little bit. 
I'm happy things are progressing and she's not crying anymore. 
Thank you all for reassuring me that things were progressing. I didn't know what to expect bringing in an adult cat and your kind words have helped a lot.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Aww, this warms my heart! Some cats just take a little while to get totally comfortable. Mine used to jump at every little noise on the porch, now they snooze the day away out there. New sounds can be scary to someone that startles easily! She'll learn them all and spend more and more time on your lap. Congratulations - hard won love is the sweetest IMHO.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Awwwww yeahs!!! So happy for you. Its just gonna keep getting better!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

That is excellent news! I am so happy for both of you!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd LOVE to see more pics of her!!


----------

